# Future Vizsla Owner - Kingston ON



## Stacey

Hello Everyone,
My name is Stacey and I will be bringing home a Vizsla pup in 9 days. I'm very excited but also nervous as this will be my first puppy. I'm getting my female Vizsla from Onpoint Vizslas in Mallorytown. Eventually I would like to train for skijoring as I love to cross country ski. I'm still debating names for my new pup so if you have any suggestions please feel free to leave some!
Looking forward to learning lots from the forum.


----------



## R E McCraith

Stac - welcome to the forum - I like a short name beginning with a hard consonant - makes recall easier - remember the AKC registered name is 1 thing - most of these reflect how the pup was bred - the pup's call name is what you use every day - at AKC events you fill out the registered name then fill in the call name - the call name will be used by the judges at events


----------



## Stacey

So far I've been thinking Skye, Echo, Ivy, Storm, Willow, or Indi I just can't decide and welcome other ideas.


----------



## texasred

Sometimes you just have to get the pup to see which name fits her.


----------



## BlueandMac

Hi Stacey - and welcome! This forum is chuck full of good info and very experienced owners, so you found the right place. How exciting to be getting a puppy! Your life is about to change dramatically -but all for the best! I am not very creative with names, but I do like all the ones you mentioned...I would just steer away from names that rhyme with "no" (like Echo) as you will be saying that (no) a lot and don't want to confuse her. ??? And just so you know, you will end up with at least 5 nick names for her...seems to be the norm for all V owners!


----------



## mswhipple

Hi, Stacey, and welcome to the forums! I like your ideas for names. Also, not very many people choose the "spicy" names even though the Vizsla's coat color matches a number of spice colors, i.e., Ginger ("Gin" for short), Cinnamon ("Sin" for short), or Nutmeg ("Meg" for short). BlueandMac is exactly right about the proliferation of nicknames, too! ;D ;D


----------



## oliveJosh12

Congrats on your new V!
They are so fun fun but exhausting.
I like your name Ideas - my V is Olive. Personally I like your idea of Indi. Not many others with that name I would have thought. 

As for nicknames I have soo many for Olive already! 

Good luck and post lots of pics when you get her!


----------



## texasred

I do know a female V with the call name Journey.
I find it fitting for a V.
If you plan on skijoring with her, Avalanche would be a fitting name. Call name Ava.


----------



## Crazy Kian

TexasRed said:


> I do know a female V with the call name Journey.
> I find it fitting for a V.
> If you plan on skijoring with her, Avalanche would be a fitting name. Call name Ava.


That's a pretty cool name 

So another Onpoint pup added to the forum.
Welcome, make sure to post pics.


----------



## Stacey

Hello Everyone,
I'm now introducing the new addition Skye. We picked her up on Friday morning. The first night was brutle with whinning and crying all night. Last night she slept through the whole night, I couldn't believe it! She is getting much better already about me leaving her in the crate. Do you think it's alright to introduce her to new places already? I wanted to take her to my parents house for a few hours today but don't want to overwhelm her.


----------



## Stacey

Is there a way to post multiple pictures at one time? 
Here is another picture....


----------



## oliveJosh12

She is so cute!!
we took Olive everywhere in our arms. If there are no other dogs she would be fine to go to your parents. 
its good for them to see lots of different things.


----------



## Stacey

Hello,
I'm trying to add pictures in the photo gallery (Puppies) section and the same ones I uploaded above I'm told are too large. How do you reduce the size so I can upload them?


----------



## einspänner

If you have a mac, open the pictures in preview, go to file, save as, change format to jpeg if something else, then adjust the quality setting to somewhere in the middle. Make sure you give them new names so you don't save over your high quality originals.

If on windows, you can try either of these: 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-xp/help/digitalphotography/resize-digital-pictures

In Paint. Look here for detailed instructions. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Resize-a-picture-using-Paint

Hope this helps!


----------



## heatherdyanna

BlueandMac said:


> Hi Stacey - and welcome! This forum is chuck full of good info and very experienced owners, so you found the right place. How exciting to be getting a puppy! Your life is about to change dramatically -but all for the best! I am not very creative with names, but I do like all the ones you mentioned...I would just steer away from names that rhyme with "no" (like Echo) as you will be saying that (no) a lot and don't want to confuse her. ??? And just so you know, you will end up with at least 5 nick names for her...seems to be the norm for all V owners!


I know I'm late on this, but I never thought of avoiding names that rhyme with "NO"... We should have thought about that before namng our boy Mako...

Then again, we usually call him Goober, Monster, Muppy, Zumba, etc... ;D


----------



## city_dog

Hey Stacey ! My girl Sammy is from OnPoint too! Their dogs have a LOT of drive and energy - just warning you now!!! HAHA 
We are also in Kingston - in the East End.
Maybe we'll see you around town!


----------



## Stacey

Hello City Dog,

We still haven't ran into one another yet, I've met a few other vizsla's around Kingston. We should get together for a vizsla doggy date. Do you ever go to the taylor kidd and collins bay trails?


----------



## city_dog

I JUST heard about them... I usually go to Grass Creek Park because there's SO much room... but would love to try the off-leash trails... maybe we could set up a doggy date!
I'll send you my email.


----------



## annie13

Hi Stacey,
You have a really cute puppy Vizsla.


----------



## Nelly

heatherdyanna said:


> BlueandMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm late on this, but I never thought of avoiding names that rhyme with "NO"... We should have thought about that before namng our boy Mako...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Mako ever confused his name with no, heatherd? My mum's dog is Beau, and she has never had a problem with it, but then I know another dog, Mo, who has know idea whether she's being told off or called over poor thing! Think it must just depend.
> 
> Stacey, Skye is gorgeous and that is a lovely name! Also, I don't know how to get this whole post not to be a quote, sorry!
Click to expand...


----------



## stryker

I like people names Iv had doris arnold sammy lance cody.


----------

